# UFA | Four Seasons - Idel Tower | 102m | 31 fl | 79m | 25 fl | 70m | 21 fl | U/C



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

*4 seasons*














































http://gk-4seasons.ru


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

First render:


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

April 5th, 2014:



turukmakto said:


> Эксклюзивное фото из-под забора:lol:


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

June 11th, 2014:



arezon12 said:


> https://vk.com/id161155071


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Online cam:



VIRTES-DOC said:


> вебки


----------



## ekko (May 3, 2014)

Wow, I like the architecture of this tower


----------



## xAKxRUSx (Mar 7, 2006)

w00t! build build build!


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

We build


----------



## Shevron (Feb 21, 2011)

Fresh report



sokamernik said:


> Фото отчет хода строительства МФК "Четыре сезона". 23.07.2014г.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

*July 2014*



3ema said:


> :cheers:
> июль 2014
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

New render:



Juni said:


> Забыли точку возле тротуара поставить. Шикарный был бы вид.


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Second floor:



Ilvirus said:


> Хороший темп


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

New render:



sokamernik said:


> вроде не было
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VIRTES-DOC (Nov 12, 2012)

Since on the site straight from IFC keep renderings are not possible, then had to make screenshots.




VIRTES-DOC said:


> Так как на прямик с сайта МФК сохранить рендеры не возможно, то пришлось делать скрины.


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Same foto:



sokamernik said:


> (с)


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

December foto:



ekko said:


> Зашел на сайт МФК, а там (пятащ!) фотоотчет за декабрь выложили.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loshadka (Sep 11, 2014)

webcams


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

February foto:



sokamernik said:


> За февраль


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

March 2015



VIRTES-DOC said:


> С БЦ КПД
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

*5.05.15*



Ufemez said:


>


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Today



Маркис;124057637 said:


> смотрится внушительно


----------



## Ismail Gega (May 17, 2015)

:cheers:


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Today:



loshadka said:


> http://gk-4seasons.ru/news/reports/


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

June 2015



Маркис;125299064 said:


>





GVS77 said:


> Сстояние стройки на 4 июля 2015г.


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

From instagram



loshadka said:


> с инсты


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

*September 15*:



loshadka said:


> Сентябрь


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

December 2015



loshadka said:


> Декабрь


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

March 2016



































































































отсюда[/QUOTE]


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

April 2016



loshadka said:


> Апрель


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

June 2016



loshadka said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BGFGQeMI0Tg/


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

*August 2016
*


arezon12 said:


> Разрешение на ввод в эксплуатацию


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Timelapse - http://tl1.ru.rtsp.me/timelapse/pSvFNGyE.mp4


----------



## RedCoppa (Mar 1, 2009)

Today


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Seems the building in front starts growing.



F.Tagir said:


> Вчерашнее


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

...


arezon12 said:


> Январь
> Уже начали фасадить :cheers:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loshadka (Sep 11, 2014)

there won't be 42 floors, 31 tops


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*13/02/17*


>


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Cladding started.



arezon12 said:


> https://vk.com/album-124450541_240644652


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

...


GVS77 said:


> По состоянию на 15.03.2017 год.


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

https://vk.com/fave?z=photo749955_456239963/album749955_00/rev


----------

